# Trophy Ridge React sight. I can't get it sighted in.



## metoo (Sep 18, 2012)

See my signature for setup. I have the bow setup somewhere between 55-60 lbs (last measured 56). The bow can take 70 lbs. Physically, I can't. At first I had the sight mounted at the next-to-furthest set of holes in order to use my original peep. After hitting dead center with the 20 yard pin with 100grain field points, I stepped back to 30, but had to maxx out the downward pin travel to get it shooting close to center. I stepped back to 50 yards and was hitting about 8 inches low. Now I have it mounted with the next-to-closest set of holes and drilled out my peep, it still hits around 6 inches low at 50. I guess I could move the peep higher, but that would mean changing my anchor point. Since I haven't seen any one complaining about this sight with this problem, should I assume I have a low energy bow? I had an Armortech HD before this sight. I sighted it in for 50, but the pin was really close to the bottom, making it impossible to sight the last pin in for 60.


----------



## boggintuff (Jun 8, 2011)

We will need to know what arrow/weight/FOC you are running. My guess is you are prolly running too heavy of an arrow


----------



## Flonuzzo (Jan 4, 2011)

metoo said:


> See my signature for setup. I have the bow setup somewhere between 55-60 lbs (last measured 56). The bow can take 70 lbs. Physically, I can't. At first I had the sight mounted at the next-to-furthest set of holes in order to use my original peep. After hitting dead center with the 20 yard pin with 100grain field points, I stepped back to 30, but had to maxx out the downward pin travel to get it shooting close to center. I stepped back to 50 yards and was hitting about 8 inches low. Now I have it mounted with the next-to-closest set of holes and drilled out my peep, it still hits around 6 inches low at 50. *I guess I could move the peep higher, but that would mean changing my anchor point.* Since I haven't seen any one complaining about this sight with this problem, should I assume I have a low energy bow? I had an Armortech HD before this sight. I sighted it in for 50, but the pin was really close to the bottom, making it impossible to sight the last pin in for 60.



The majority of times I've helped someone with a sight that runs out of elevation adjustment it is because of a too low peep and therefore a too high anchor. I would try working on this first.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe the bow is to slow for this sight moving your peep or anchor will not change your pin gap the only thing that will change that is arrow speed which means more poundage or lighter arrow


----------



## metoo (Sep 18, 2012)

boggintuff said:


> We will need to know what arrow/weight/FOC you are running. My guess is you are prolly running too heavy of an arrow



27" Beman ICS Hunter Elite arrows, 400 (8.4gpi). with blazer fletching and 100 grain field tip.



Flonuzzo said:


> The majority of times I've helped someone with a sight that runs out of elevation adjustment it is because of a too low peep and therefore a too high anchor. I would try working on this first.


Everything with anchor is all jacked now, but with the the string hitting the intersection of my nostril and nose tip and hitting the crease of my mouth, the peep is actually half a circle higher than the sight. I have to lower my shooting hand or raise my nose to align the peep with the sight.


----------



## metoo (Sep 18, 2012)

olemil4me said:


> I believe the bow is to slow for this sight moving your peep or anchor will not change your pin gap the only thing that will change that is arrow speed which means more poundage or lighter arrow


I'll see if I can get the local shop to sell me just one arrow. They have several brands out of the box in bins of 100's, but sell them by the 1/2 dozen. I just wanna buy one or two Beman 500's for testing. They are 7.3gpi vs the 8.4gpi I have now.


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

how fast your arrows flying? jw. I might have this issue too and you guys might see a brand new react in the classifieds soon.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a mission riot that I am currently shooting at 58lbs. Also have the React sight. I have the sight mounted the furthest out I can get it (with my 27" DL I can barely get the full outside circle in my 1/4" peep). Shooting my 27" 400gr Beman ICS hunters, I can only get to about 55 yds on the lowest pin with the sight maxed out (with the 400 gr arrows, the max I can get is about 25' between pins). I also have some radial x-weave stl hunters that weigh in about 355 gr. With them I can just get 60 yds with the bottom pin maxed out.

Bottom line, I think we are shooting similar set-ups, and getting similar results, so I think its just may be the bows at the lower poundage just won't push the arrows fast enough. My solution is that I am in the search for a bit more bow power.

Go


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i have been told by a dealer that these sights, although great, do not work very well on bows that shoot under the 260-270 fps mark. then i have heard from a dealer on here that they work fine on any speed bow.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

My bow with my hunting setup at 290 fps I was able to get my react sight sighted into 60 with no issues


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Website says they work on bows from 240 fps-340 fps.


----------



## metoo (Sep 18, 2012)

I need to find a range that has a setup for measuring arrow speed.


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

I just switched to the react and started shooting outside this weekend for the first time after a long winter. Have only shot 20-30 and 40 yards since I still have about 5 feet of snow in the yard. Seems to work as advertised I'm shooting a 65# evo with 500 grain arrows. In theory it should work with just about any bow and arrow combo. As long as you don't rush and really take time to fine tune and get your first 2 pins then everything should work out. There's a lot of room to adjust the pin spacing so if you're tuned right you shouldn't have any major issues


----------



## trey carter (May 10, 2011)

Set the sight up at 40 yards first is what I was told at the ATA show then the other pins should be on I have not personally played with sight yet but we carry them now an have sold a few an nobody has brought them back saying anything was wrong.


----------



## auhrich (Mar 27, 2013)

i shoot pse bowmadness xs and 65 pounds at 28 inch draw and im having the same problem cant get it sighted in and i shoot 65/80 and 100 grain feild tip


----------



## JTClark (Feb 16, 2013)

i am learning from this situation, i has problem with trophy ridge pursuit sight and couldnt get set up at 25 yards they are end the elevator and they didnt make a more elevator to move the house, so i end up get differentsingle sight...


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

Move sight closer to the riser and install larger peep. The farther away sight is the more pin gap you have for each yardage.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I didn't see anyone else mention this, but the bracket that connects the bow to the sight itself is reversible. On my Elite Answer I bottomed out the sight window and had to reverse the bracket (as designed and supported by Trophy Ridge) in order to get another inch of "downplay" and successfully get the stationary 20 yard pin and sight window/peep all in alignment. Maybe that won't help your situation but it might be an idea depending on your exact situation.

Look on this page and see where it says "reversible sight mount" adjusts for low and high anchor point setups. So on my Right handed bow, the little elk decal is upside-down. 

zenworks911


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

The only way to fix your issue is to move the sight closer to your eye. This will decrease pin gaps, but also probably require a change to a 1/4" peep to get it to "halo".

This works by decreasing the sight radius.

I am a 29.5 draw and shooting 540gr arrows at 58 lbs at about 240fps. I had to move my sight to the set of holes as close to the riser as possible to get the gaps to work for me. It still hits 1" low at 50, but it's plenty good to hunt with.


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

As stated above, Trophy Ridge site and confirmed by email from customer service. React sight requires min speed of 240fps to work as advertised.


----------



## metoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Update:

I went to the local shop and told him of my troubles. He flipped the mount and installed a new 3/16" peep. I sighted in the 20 at the shops indoor range having no confidence that what he did would make any difference at further distances. I went home and sighted it for 30 yards and I still had room to move the pins down if needed. I went to 50 and was only shooting a hair low. I make the pin adjustment and I was on. I went in to 40 then 30 and they too were on target as well. So, I'm in business. I didn't have the opportunity to test 60 yards, but I'm happy I don't have to sell my sight.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

so i'm shooting a pse stinger 55or so lbs a 500 spine arrow with blazers and 1g tips. draw length is 26 would this sight work for me at that setup?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Now I have it mounted with the next-to-closest set of holes


move it to the closest set of holes this will tighten up your pin gaps.
move sight so you 20 yrd. pin is to the top of your sight too.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

i'm hoping this sight will work with my setup i'm ordering it today loll


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

I reversed my mount also to get the sight set at 60... Then I peeled the "elk' decals off and remounted them right side up.. Great sight..


----------



## huey1965 (May 23, 2007)

Got any pictures ?


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

I just got this sight. I had to reverse the mount as well, otherwise I was shooting in the dirt. 
Great, great sight once you get it zeroed in at 20, 30, and then 40. My first shot at 50 yards was a direct bulls eye. Wow


----------



## destroyerb784 (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like the sight but mine is not straight when mounted on the bow the housing leans to the right and I don't think there is any adjustment for this. ????


----------



## 04razortec (Apr 21, 2013)

destroyer, u need 2 large dia. flat washers between sight and riser


----------



## trepador (Feb 8, 2013)

i got the opposite problem to the op on my 2012 80 pound pse evo , set the 20 yard pin then the 30 yard pin and all the other yardages my arrow hits high on the target , i have the same sight on my anarchy and it works as it should .


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

This sight doesn't work on bows shooting less than 240fps, you need to get a lighter arrow to pick up more speed.


----------



## Bigjohn141 (Sep 5, 2013)

I think you misread his comment. He is shooting a newer bow at 80# and it is shooting too fast for the sight. The only suggestion is heavier arrows or drop the weight to slow the arrows down.


----------



## Full draw DNA (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm shooting a PSE DNA at 30" 60 pounds. Powerflite 340 spine total weight about 450 grains.
The React, got it , shot it, love it.
Dialled in 10, then up to 50 as the bottom pin.
I have had to move it as far from the bow as possible for any pin gap.
I might have to change from 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 metres
to 20, 40, 60, 80.
DNA + React = Nail driver.
I think it makes me shoot better?
Only issue I have is that the sight window is huge, perhaps Trophy Ridge might consider making a version with a 1.5 inch window for quick bows.
Great sight.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mopar2ked said:


> Move sight closer to the riser and install larger peep. The farther away sight is the more pin gap you have for each yardage.


Bingo! there is the op's problem. Ive got one and didn't have any problems sighting it in


----------



## Full draw DNA (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah sorry, as close to the bow as I can for pin gap, the react might help my shooting just my brain fails sometimes.


----------



## Richwoods (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have this sight on my Charger. I have it all the way maxed out upward and my top pin shoots high at 20. Any suggestions?? Top pin shoots great at 30, second at 40, middle red pin 50. I'd really like the top pin to be 20 though.


----------



## tavisb (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a cabela dash with 55lb draw weight. 29in draw. I'm shooting cabelas stalker extreme 55/70 and I'm using a trophy ridge react h5 sight. at 20yrds I dead centre of target but I'm 2 inches below bulleye and my elevation adjustment is maxed out


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Very old thread but I will see if I can help you because I use that sight myself.

You need to figure out what your true arrow speed is for your setup, the sight will only work if your arrow is leaving the bow at a min of 265 fps and even then it will be hard to sight in your 50 yard pin.

This is how it worked on two sepreate pse dna bows I own when they were set at 26.50 draw length and 58# draw weight throwing a arrow that weights 359.35.

Brought my bows up to 62# draw weight, same dra w length and arrow weight and now have the sights on both bows dead on from 20 to 60 yards.

Just to be sure you are useing the micro adjustment up and down to set your 20 yard pin right?


----------

